# Forum Argomenti di discussione Fallimenti e procedure concorsuali  Elenco Clienti E Fornitori Ditte Fallite

## GIANLUCA

:Confused: Buongiorno a tutti voi del forum. Qualcuno sa dirmi se le ditte in fallimento sono o meno esonerate dall'invio dell'elenco clienti e fornitori. Mi sembra che non ci siano disposizioni dettaglaite in merito. Come deve orientarsi il curatore?
Grazie a tutti.

----------


## Enrico Larocca

Salve, 
come lei stesso dice non ci sono istruzioni circa l'esonero dei soggetti falliti da quest'obbligo. Ne consegue che sono obbligati alla presentazione di questo documento anche i soggetti sottoposti a procedura concorsuale almeno che - e qui sono consapevole di accedere un polverone - il soggetto fallito non fosse in contabilit&#224; semplificata. Poich&#232; il curatore &#232; l'amministratore della procedura concorsuale, non essendo cambiato il regime contabile di partenza con l'apertura del procedimento concorsuale - cio&#232; quello ante fallimento - lo stesso gode degli stessi esoneri di cui godrebbe l'imprenditore o il socio di snc o sas in regime semplificato. 
Certo che l'AdE dovrebbe emanare una circolare che ampli i casi di esonero anche ai soggetti sottoposti a procedura concorsuale, perch&#232; se non erro l'obbligo &#232; stato reintrodotto per evitare le cosidette frodi carosello. Mi chiedo: come &#232; possibile attuare una frode carosello in una procedura che si snoda sotto il controllo del giudice delegato ? 
Saluti

----------

